# What to buy a motherboard MSI K9N Neo v1.0 (MS-7260)



## vernicka (Jan 4, 2010)

Guys I'm from the calves you have me give you a list some what should I buy that I received from it the most? I am the mother v1.0 MSI K9N Neo (MS-7260) ... thank you much


----------



## Rit (Jan 5, 2010)

Ummmm.... ya.....  (Double post btw)


----------



## memory (Jan 5, 2010)

Am I the only one that does not understand what he is trying to ask?


----------



## ganzey (Jan 5, 2010)

umm, what?


----------



## vernicka (Jan 6, 2010)

thank u very much


----------

